# زواج الأرملة..!!



## ABOTARBO (13 يناير 2011)

*زواج الأرملة

وصفت إحدى الكاتبات حال الأرملة بشكل عام بأنها محاطة بأمرين، الوحدة من أمامها وأطفالها من خلفها. وقالت إحدى الأرامل: إن الترمل جعلني أتعلم كيف أكون صلبة في مجتمع كالغابة، وقد تعلمت من دوري الإنساني كيف أملك زمام قلبي. وقالت أخرى: رحل زوجي بعد سنتين من زواجي ولم يرحل الحب، فأصبحت فريسة للاكتئاب واليأس.

إن هذه الكلمات تعلمنا أن الأرملة تتعرض إلى معاناة كبيرة، ولا يخفى على أحد أنها قد تعاني من مشكلات اقتصادية عدة، ولا سيما في حالة عدم وجود مصدر دخل عقب وفاة الزوج، وهو ما يدفعها إلى الخروج إلى سوق العمل وامتهان ما قد لا يتناسب ومستواها العلمي والاجتماعي من أجل توفير لقمة العيش لأولادها. ومن أكثر المشاعر إيذاءا
 وتأثيرا هو فقدان شريك الحياة الذي ينتج شعورا بالافتقاد، مما يجعل الأرملة أحياناً تعيش في دوامة نفسية وعاطفية، تصارع الوحدة الحاضرة من جهة وذكريات العشرة الخالدة من جهة أخرى، إن كل هذا يحتاج إلى وقت للتأقلم.

ما هي نظرة المجتمع للمرأة الأرملة؟ ولزواج الأرملة من جديد؟ وما الذي تواجهها بزواجها الثاني:

نظرة استياء وتخجيل وعدم احترام لمشاعرها.

اتهامها بأنها تضحي براحة أبنائها على حساب راحتها هي.

نظرة عتاب واعتبارها خائنة لذكرى زوجها الراحل.

معاداة شديدة بينها وبين أهل زوجها الراحل.

فعادة لو كان الزوج هو من فقد شريكة حياته لكان شيئا طبيعـيا عند معظـم الناس أن يقدم على الزواج. لكن في اللحظة التي تفكر فيها الأرملة في الزواج لا يتردد المجتمع في اتهامها بنكران الجميل للزوج الأول وعدم مراعاتها مشاعر أهله وأبنائه والسعي وراء مصالحها الشخصية على حساب مستقبل أبنائها.

إن فكرة زواج الأرامل وحتى المسنين ليست بجديدة؛ فهي تطبق في غالبية المجتمعات الغربية للتغلب على الوحدة وما يترتب عليها من أمراض، وحتى لا يصبح كبار السن والأرامل عالة على أبنائهم، وهنا نقول أن سن الأرملة عند وفاة زوجها يلعب دورا مهما في مدى قدرتها على العيش مع شريك أو بدون شريك، فإذا كانت شابة تزداد حينئذ حاجتها النفسية والعاطفية التي لا يلبيها إلا الزواج. وعلى العكس من ذلك فهناك الكثير من النساء ممن يستبدلن المشاعر المفقودة بعاطفة الأمومة بعد وفاة أزواجهن، وعلى الرغم من أن هذا لا يعوضها تمامًا، فإنه يكون كافيا أحيانا لتجاوز الأزمة.

ومن المهم أن نؤكد أن زواج الأرملة ليس خطيئة ولا محرماً من قبل الله. لقد تكلم بولس الرسول عن هذا الموضوع في (1 كورونثس 7: 39-40) حيث قال: "المرأة مرتبطة ما دام رجلها حيا، ولكن إن مات رجلها فهي حرة لكي تتزوج بمن تريد في الرب فقط. ولكنها أكثر غبطة إن لبثت هكذا بحسب رأيي وأظن أني أنا أيضا عندي روح الله".

لقد ترك الله للمرأة حرية الاختيار بحسب ما تراه مناسبا لحياتها، ونقول للمرأة الأرملة أن الله يبارك كل خطوة تخطينها بمعونته وإرشاده لك عن طريق الصلاة والعلاقة اليومية معه، ورسالتنا للآخرين الذين يحيطون بالأرملة من عائلة وأقارب، ألا تبرح الرحمة والعدل 
قلوبكم في حكمكم على الأرملة التي تتزوج.

منقول

*​


----------



## candy shop (14 يناير 2011)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا

ولكن انا فى رأئى ان المرأه مرتبطه بزوجها حيا

وبذكراه وهو متوفى 

شكراااااااااااااا ابو تربو 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يناير 2011)

شكرا جدااا
الرب يباركك
راااائع جداا​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

موضوع مميز

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2011)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااا
> 
> ولكن انا فى رأئى ان المرأه مرتبطه بزوجها حيا
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا
> الرب يباركك
> راااائع جداا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع مميز
> 
> تسلم ايدك


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم يا ابو تربو 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 فبراير 2011)

حقا الارامل مشاكلهم كتيرة اوى الرب يساعدهم


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مهم يا ابو تربو
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 فبراير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> حقا الارامل مشاكلهم كتيرة اوى الرب يساعدهم


----------

